# How to replace rear license plate lightbulb.



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

How is it done- it's the bulb that shines on the plate at night- one of mine is out...

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Reach up behind the bumper and grasp the bulb socket, give it a 1/4 turn counterclockwise to release it from the light housing and simply pull it out. You'll need a #194 for a replacement bulb.

Congrats on an easy one this time Matt.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;943587 said:


> Reach up behind the bumper and grasp the bulb socket, give it a 1/4 turn counterclockwise to release it from the light housing and simply pull it out. You'll need a #194 for a replacement bulb.
> 
> Congrats on an easy one this time Matt.


Thanks- easy ones are always good


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't listen to him, he's wrong. What you need to do is jack the rear end of the truck up until the rear wheels are clear of the ground. Don't forget to chock the front wheels! Unbolt all the bumper brackets where they attach to the frame. Unplug the plate light wire from the harness, there should be a weather pack connector someplace. If not, you'll have to cut it and splice it later with a heat shrink connector. Carefully remove rear bumper, it helps to have an extra pair of hands. Carry it over to your workbench if you have one, if not, set it on the ground gently on some cardboard. Grasp the bulb socket, give it a quarter turn counterclockwise to release it from the light housing and simply pull it out. You'll probably need a #194 for a replacement bulb, but it may be different. Install the new bulb by pushing it in and turning it 1/4 turn clockwise. Have your assistant help you raise the bumper and hold it in place while you get the bumper bracket bolts started. Snug them all up but leave them loose enough that you can still adjust the alignment so the bumper is straight, then tighten them all down in reverse sequence. Lastly, plug in the plate light wire to the harness, or splice if needed. Little hint, what I always do is hook up the wire and test the light before tightening the bumper bracket bolts, just in case it's not the bulb, and you have to take the whole bumper down again. Once it's working, let it down off the jack and take it for a short test drive with the lights on, jack it up and recheck all bolts for tightness.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

detroitdan;945672 said:


> don't listen to him, he's wrong. What you need to do is jack the rear end of the truck up until the rear wheels are clear of the ground. Don't forget to chock the front wheels! Unbolt all the bumper brackets where they attach to the frame. Unplug the plate light wire from the harness, there should be a weather pack connector someplace. If not, you'll have to cut it and splice it later with a heat shrink connector. Carefully remove rear bumper, it helps to have an extra pair of hands. Carry it over to your workbench if you have one, if not, set it on the ground gently on some cardboard. Grasp the bulb socket, give it a quarter turn counterclockwise to release it from the light housing and simply pull it out. You'll probably need a #194 for a replacement bulb, but it may be different. Install the new bulb by pushing it in and turning it 1/4 turn clockwise. Have your assistant help you raise the bumper and hold it in place while you get the bumper bracket bolts started. Snug them all up but leave them loose enough that you can still adjust the alignment so the bumper is straight, then tighten them all down in reverse sequence. Lastly, plug in the plate light wire to the harness, or splice if needed. Little hint, what i always do is hook up the wire and test the light before tightening the bumper bracket bolts, just in case it's not the bulb, and you have to take the whole bumper down again. Once it's working, let it down off the jack and take it for a short test drive with the lights on, jack it up and recheck all bolts for tightness.


now that's the way to make it complicated good job dan!!!!! Lmao


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

nrplowguy;945774 said:


> now that's the way to make it complicated good job dan!!!!! Lmao


For sure! :laughing:


----------

